# Mi Nina Olandrina, (escrito para Alondra) (Originalmente Escrito En Castellano Por Gi



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Unas frases dedicadas y requeridas por mi amiga querida, Alondra. 

Mi Olandrina, nina de dulzura 
tu imagen veo con ojos que sienten 
lo que no ven en belleza de senorita 
delicada en juventud sensual

Mi Olandrina, jovencita como te deseo 
tu cuerpo exponiendo la ternura de edad 
madurando con senos de mujeria y rosa de primavera 

Mi Olandrina frescura de piel 
en juventud captura mi imaginacion 
pezones de delicada senorita atraen palader 
como fresas rojas como su color

Mi Olandrina fragrancia de sudor 
te cubre en nectar de sensualidad 
mientras calor de lujoria 
nos une en visiones nocturnas de fantasia 

Mi nina Olandrina, el presente esta a nuestra frente 
siendo tu hermosa rosa humedisiente 
con pasion nuestra porque el pasado son images muertas 
el futuro son suenos no realisados 
Mi nina Olandrina, restandonos tomados por el presente 
de nuestros deseos amorosos


----------

